# Inspiration.



## SophieYeahh (Aug 19, 2012)

Seeing as I have been putting it off for a couple of years, I have decided to make a portfolio for my University application to study textiles.

Seeing as Science-Fiction has been a major interest of mine since I was a tot I have decided to base my portfolio on this.* Science Fiction vs Fantasy.*


After searching the internet for what I'd consider a breif period of time, yet my nan thinks is too long, I came across this forum. What better place to get inspiration and feedback on Sci-Fi ideas. 

To start I have three questions;

1. Science Fiction or Fantasy?

2. If you could have any super power what would it be? 
(Typical I know, but it'll give me the basis I need to create fantasy characters.

3. What would be the best gadget to own?
(Doesnt have to exist, the beauty of fiction)


----------



## Colum Paget (Aug 26, 2012)

1) Science Fiction

2) To be able to remember/experience the lives of all my other selves across the multiverse (but with the option of editing out all the really bad stuff).

3) A device that reads the knowledge and skills out of other people's heads, and uploads it straight into mine.


----------



## Kylara (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmm I'll go the fantasy route at the moment as I read that last so:

1) Fantasy

2) The ability to conjure dragons

3) Something that would make the best at whatever I tried my hand at (mental/physical change everytime I did something eg everytime I played tennis all the best skills would be programmed instantaneously into my whole body, making me unbeatable and seriously skilled :wink: )


----------



## kshRox (Aug 26, 2012)

1. Science Fiction
2. Eternal Youth (immortality at your physical prime with the ability to fully regenerate from any physical damage)
3. A micro-sized Omega 13 Device from Galaxy Quest grafted into my body.


----------



## kromanjon (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Science Fiction

2. Immortality

3. An AI-driven smartphone that can organize my eternal life.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 2, 2013)

1.) Science Fiction

2.) I was going to say invulnerability...but yeah...immortality is better!

3.) Time Machine


----------

